# Critique this Lamancha Buckling



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a buckling I'm thinking of purchasing, just want some more opinions. I don't have pictures of the dam, unfortunately; the breeder hasn't been able to get out and snap pictures yet. Can give info on the pedigree if people wanna know.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He is a handsome dude! Certainly has great body length and a long level rump and some brisket on him!

Hopefully the breeder can get you udder photos of the dam and maybe even the sire's dam?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

His legs are a little short and his rump drops a little quickly not very smooth back but he is ok


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How old is he? And you might as well share the pedigree


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like he's going to grow into a fine handsome boy. His topline will smooth out when he starts putting on muscle and his legs will catch up. He's just in an awkward stage right now.


----------

